# need help to cofigure my wifi to access data from desptop to laptop and internet



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 8, 2011)

SETUP: 

1 Desktop with LAN
1 Hatway internet modem
1 DLink Wireless Router DIR-215
1 Laptop with WIFI

Need Help for to configure the folloing:

I have connected the DLink Wireless Router to the desktop through LAN RJ45 and also connected the Hatway internet modem
to the Wireless Router.
Next I need to access internet via WLAN on my LAPTOP. ALSO WANT TO ASSCESS MY DATA ON DESKTOP VIA WLAN WIFI ON MY LAPTOP.

a) can someone tell me how to go abt with this setup?
b) is it possible to access my data file on desktop on my laptop via Wifi.
c) If yes. then what will be the speed on data transfer?


Regards,
AH


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 8, 2011)

assuming u use adsl connection At first u need to set up ur router to PPPOE mode to automatically connect to the net whenever u switch it on after that configure the Wi-Fi set the security level to WPA2 PSK &  set  good password after that connect to the wifi from ur laptop so u will have internet on both the deskop & Laptop  regarding file sharing it is possible there is a recent thread on it search & look in that get back for further help


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 9, 2011)

its not a adsl conneciton ...
i am using Hathway connection .. which is not adsl.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 9, 2011)

So it is a cable modem if u connect to the router using wifi r u getting internet on laptop


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 9, 2011)

i am yet to configure these setting:
1. I will be connecting the Hathway modem to Wifi router, 
2. then will connect the Wifi Router to my desktop via Lan Card RJ45
3. then i want to connet to internet on Laptop using Wifi
4. Also want to access DATA on my desktop using Wifi.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 9, 2011)

Connect ur modem using the Ethernet cable to the DSL/Internet port of the router then connect ur desktop to the any other eth ports of the router & see if internet works


----------

